# Anyone used Ioffer?



## more_please (Nov 29, 2005)

I really want a replica Chloe bag (i usually don't do replicas, but these are sweet, and don't scream fake like most LV replicas) Have any of you ever bought stuff on there? Can you recommend/warn me about any sellers? thnx!

the bag, fyi http://www.ioffer.com/advSearchSold....dington&page=2


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 30, 2005)

I have bought off of Ioffer, and I was happy with my purchase. I didn't purchase a purse, but I would read the feedback and see what others are saying about the person and the product....good luck...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey check out this link a girl on this site is selling this chloe bag and i'm pretty sure the price is in canadian dollars, shipping inc. ok! Just copy and paste this link. Hope this helps! 

http://www.fashion18.com/forums/topi...TOPIC_ID=17594


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Never, sorry.


----------

